# Pepper Passion Sale



## Bill13 (Jun 17, 2016)

PP is having a sale of 50% off of some of their larger sizes in most of their varieties. They are changing names and moving inventory. https://www.sirspice.com/

They are also promising faster shipping with a new warehouse etc.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 17, 2016)

Pepper passion has changed their name and is offering 50% off sale right now here's the link

https://www.sirspice.com/collection...139548401&mc_cid=2a10bf23a4&mc_eid=0d22dc63f0


----------



## brianh (Jun 17, 2016)

Was just about to post this. Got some Lampong.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Jun 17, 2016)

Yup, just bought about four pounds of peppercorns. (I share so not ALL for me.) Can't wait to see what new and exotic spices he's importing.


----------



## Anton (Jun 17, 2016)

Stocked up


----------



## bkultra (Jun 17, 2016)

Beat me to it. 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/27715-Pepper-passion


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 17, 2016)

$61.60 a pound for quality peppercorn. Is Bamboozled the word I'm looking for? I remember the Pet Rock too.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 17, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> $61.60 a pound for quality peppercorn. Is Bamboozled the word I'm looking for? I remember the Pet Rock too.



I assure you he and his wife offer only the best quality pepper. Like anything in life there is high quality and then there is everything else. You think people outside this forum think a single knife could be worth $1,000+?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 17, 2016)

.... what a wonderful world.


----------



## bkultra (Jun 17, 2016)

I currently stock over six different varieties of pepper corn, so wrong person to ask that question to... But I get your point. The fact that we have over three threads on "pepper passion" should tell you that I'm not alone on this one.

This one is over 11 pages and goes back 5 years. 
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/248-Pepper?highlight=Pepper+passion

Edit: there was no need to edit your last response, you have a perfectly valid viewpoint.


----------



## KCMande (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm spoiled here on Cape. I have Atlantic Spice company about a mile from my restaurant, I love spice runs. "what!? We need paprika? I'll be right back". Decent cup of coffee right in the middle too. Smells heavenly in there too. Nice to get out of the shop once in a while too


----------



## Godslayer (Jun 17, 2016)

In edmonton silk road spices, knifewear and kents of inglewood are all beside each other. Its a dangerous place to be. Its also the hip restaurant district. Fast way to spend a k.


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 17, 2016)

I have ordered multiple times from pepper passion, both for myself and as gifts, and have definitely enjoyed everything I have gotten from them. As a home cook it takes me forever to go thru the sampler packs, but actually just restocked with another.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 18, 2016)

bkultra said:


> I assure you he and his wife offer only the best quality pepper. Like anything in life there is high quality and then there is everything else. You think people outside this forum think a single knife could be worth $1,000+?



Some people would be blown away that a knife could be worth even half of that, hell I remember when I bought my Henckels (international) 10 piece set for <$200 CAD from Costco after graduating people (myself included) thought that was premium. I guess the analogy could be extended to paying several hundred for a vitamix (why not use a $40 blender?); that's a real conversation I've had with people at work. 

$60/lb for pepper isn't unreasonable; I buy white and oolong tea that costs anywhere from $30 to over $120 for 100g, but what I use daily is under $50.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 18, 2016)

Sounds good guys. I go through at least 4 pounds a year. I've found the Penzeys Malabar, tellicherri, and bold Tellicherri to be very good for $20 to 22 a pound. 

Really no comparison between these pricy peppercorns and a vitamix either. If you think that pepper is worth three times the price, each to their own. Curious how many of you owned pet rocks too?


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Jun 18, 2016)

Actually, with the sale I paid something a little less than $8 per pound....


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 18, 2016)

I ended up at about 30 a pd. I never owned a pet rock, but my older sister did. She also had a mood ring:biggrin:.


----------



## Mingooch (Jun 18, 2016)

I still have a pet rock


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 18, 2016)

Mingooch said:


> I still have a pet rock



Love it.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 18, 2016)

KCMande said:


> I'm spoiled here on Cape. I have Atlantic Spice company about a mile from my restaurant, I love spice runs. "what!? We need paprika? I'll be right back". Decent cup of coffee right in the middle too. Smells heavenly in there too. Nice to get out of the shop once in a while too




I just ordered a catalog. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Jun 19, 2016)

My pet rock's name is Bob....


Mingooch said:


> I still have a pet rock


----------



## brianh (Jun 24, 2016)

Got my Lampong today. Really amazing pepper and my favorite so far. Extremely fragrant, heat takes a second or two to hit and then it does so sharply. Everything I have gotten from Pepper Passion has been exceptional.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jun 24, 2016)

It took me a couple of years to work through the "sampler" I bought from these guys, but I finally did it. Unfortunately I don't remember having a favorite, so no idea what to reorder!


----------



## brianh (Jun 24, 2016)

i really can't believe how different the various peppercorns are from one another. PP's overall quality makes anything from the supermarket taste like cardboard. I need to get a couple more Unicorn Magnums.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 24, 2016)

You guys are getting to me. Next paycheck I'm going to pony up on some Lampong. I wonder if it goes well with Laphroaig.


----------



## brianh (Jun 24, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> You guys are getting to me. Next paycheck I'm going to pony up on some Lampong. I wonder if it goes well with Laphroaig.



Awesome. I think you will be pleased. their communication isn't great, but they will deliver.


----------



## Anton (Jun 27, 2016)

Has anyone had any issues with getting tracking number?


----------



## brianh (Jun 27, 2016)

Totally. But I emailed them and got tracking. They showed up same day.


----------

